# Tricky and Lilly kidded :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , we have more babies ! Tricky went first and gave me two gorgeous little ones. Thing was , I had planned on breeding her to Archie , my PB Nubian.
BUT&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Scout , my PB Nigerian&#8230;&#8230;well&#8230;&#8230;lets say he stepped up to the plate , or on it , and got the job done  Not what i really wanted , but heck , they are simply gorgeous and have phenomenal personalities. Unfortunately , we lost the first doeling  She was hard for Tricky to pass , even though she was small. She was still breathing when I got her out , I tried everything along with Tricky trying to stimulate her. Before i knew it , Tricky was passing her second baby. I had to help a bit and then get the sac off her and dry her since Tricky was too busy with the first doeling. I was alone , and there was so much i could do. Then the third came before i even set the second one down. I did the same for this doeling , got her out of the sac and dried her off. I set her down and went to check the first doeling , but she was already gone  :tear:
I was so sick about it , literally. I was a basket case , I couldnt believe this little angel was gone because i couldnt help her. I blame myself in a way , but maybe her tiny body just wasn't strong enough to make it , idk. But it really hurts regardless. My first loss. I knew i wasn't going to handle it well. :tear:
Anyways , my husband came home right after that and he took her and buried her. Wasn't a pleasant time for neither of us , but i have two beautiful babies to concentrate on  And Tricky wasn't doing to well afterwards , this kidding , her first , took a lot out of her and i know she was depressed about losing her first doeling  At one time i thought she might not make it , she was that bad.
But , thankfully she has made it and is in good spirits and really loves her babies. She is a wonderful mother  Tricky is my first goat , my baby , I am so happy she is here with me . It makes you think twice about life and how fragile it can be. As for Mr. Scout , I still can't understand for the life of me how he was able to mount Tricky ! It sort of reminds me of Danny Devito and any supermodel you can think of , lolol Makes you scratch your head , doesn't it :scratch::shock: , lolol. He is all full of himself now and boasting about it in the buck pen , lol. I give him a lot of credit though , he makes beautiful babies

Now Lilly , a PB Nubian was bred ( I'm positive ) to Archie and she gave me two gorgeous babies  A stunning doeling , same colors as she is and a very handsome buckling with her colors and Archie's  She was a nervous wreck during labor , the poor thing. Everytime she would feel a labor pain , she would back herself into a corner and look really freaked out. I felt so bad for her. I got up to get some thing out of the feed shed and she nearly had a heart attack ! She made it clear that i was to stay with her. I did , I spent the night outside and in the barn. Her labor was the longest I have witnessed , but she did great  I had to help a little bit , but once the first , the buckling was out , the doeling came right out easily. The buckling was so beautifully marked , I couldnt believe it , then when i saw the second , i prayed "please God , make this one doeling" , and sure enough , He did  Once she was dried off and settled with her momma , I peaked under the tail and was soooooo happy to see female parts ! Her coloring was amazing , the same as her momma ! I
was very happy all went well with Lilly , she was so afraid . She sniffed her babies for a long time , longer then i ever saw any of my does do with their babies. I was thinking she might not accept them for a minute&#8230;&#8230;another prayer up to the Big Guy , "please God , make her accept her babies cause I'm so exhausted" , and , He did  Thank goodness , I was about to pass out 
! It was 3:30am by the time i got back to the house and 4:30am but the time i got into bed. I was managing the farm alone cause my husband had his club's dog show this past weekend , so i had a lot on my plate already . Plus the puppies , my dogs , his dogs that stayed home. And then i had ducklings coming out of everywhere ! Seriously , i need a vacation ! :hair::ROFL:

So , without further ado , here are some pictures of my newest additions 
Im definitely keeping Tricky's doeling , I named her Asialee , she is the light gray one and her buckling is Sprocket  The Nubians are nameless yet. I give everyone names even if they aren't staying . The red Nubian is the doeling .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now , the Nubians


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One more , lol.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Laura, I'm so sorry about that first doeling! That is NOT your fault. If you didn't help her with the others, you could have lost the other two, and the first may not have made it anyway, being as weak as she was. But I understand the guilt and how horribly hard it is. I've gone through it too.

I'm so glad you still have your Tricky!  Give her some B-complex and lots of love. 

You're amazing, you know that right??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What an exhausting and exciting time!  I'm sorry you lost a doe, but it's great that everyone else is alive and healthy. My doe have birth today, to the first kid I've had in two years. It just makes you appreciate and love nature, you grieve for the deaths but rejoice for the new life....I love it! 

Btw I absolutely ADORE your nubian kids, they're beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OMGosh!! Laura they are ALL adorable!!!  I just want to pick them all up and snuggle them all up  
Congrats!! You did a great job caring for Trick  :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aw Laura....way too much cuteness there!  Good job on assisting  
Sorry about your loss, but sadly, it does happen  Just focus on all the babies!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are all so adorable. snuggle them up real good for me


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry about the loss of the first doeling, but like others have said, it's not your fault. you did great though! 

and.....those babies are not cute AT ALL!!! except, they're absolutely adorable and I want to snuggle with them ALL!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all just cutie pies! Sorry about the one you lost.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

They are all so cute!! I love the picture of Asialee standing outside with her ears upright :slapfloor: I also LOVE the Nubian doeling!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## dotandrews (Jun 12, 2014)

Kissably Cute!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

All of them are CUTIES!!!!! and you did great, pulling Tricky through and helping the babes and comforting Lily LOL I know that freaked out look Dru had it too. So sorry about the one you lost, but it wasnt your fault, just nature can be cruel sometimes.


----------

